# Indian Lake



## fear_no_fish (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Where is our ice ?? Has any body been to Indian Lake , recently? I would load up and go tonight if I thought Moundwood was fishable or if the fish were in the spillway ? I would appreciate any info. on the toothy critters.

Keep fishin,:B


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well just saw your post they are fishing in the spilway as for catching not sure. Moundwood is trashy but fishable with a few being caught but no amounts.


----------



## fear_no_fish (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks fishslim,

I fish I.L. alot and was just wondering ? Thet say we are going to have single digit temps. this weekend , I have all my hard water fishing gear ready ! I have caught fish this year at Taco Bell jigging Vibe-E's.If the lake stays open I will give it another try.

Keep fishin,

:T


----------



## deacon20 (Feb 10, 2007)

hey fear no fish was at indian lake on sunday caught 8 saugeys.5 at the old indian lake,right before dream bridge.caught the other 3 at the mouth the of moundwood.all were caught on jig's and twister.a lot of fishermen below the dam.don't know if they done any good.good luck if you go.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Im sick and tired of hearing everybody getting fish but me! Im going me and my best buddy and we aint leaving untill i die or he dies and we get some SAUGEYES! I dont care if it kills 1 of us.
But were getting some fish.
I think im ready,Twisters,Suspended rapalas,rogues,and strike kings.
Did i miss anything?
Oh yeah glow hooks and crappie yup bait.
Im ready here goes everything this saturday!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

If your going this saturday you better bring an auger!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

we'll be on the ice this weekend probably. extended forecast is calling for a high of -5 with and overnight low of -20 for next wednesday


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What weather forecaster or web site did that come from ??!! I've checked 3 or 4 & all of them are calling for highs around 18 or 20 next Wed w/ lows around 10. Either way, looks like the ice gear is coming out !!!!!
Good luck all & BE SAFE
Tim


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

My father told me thats what he seen on the net, no idea what site, didn't ask, just took his word for it


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Could be that he was looking at the temp's in "C". Either way...............come on ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i'm thinkin now he may have been talkin about the temps in Green Bay WI cause we were talkin bout the Packers game this weekend right before that


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> i'm thinkin now he may have been talkin about the temps in Green Bay WI cause we were talkin bout the Packers game this weekend right before that


Temp at game time is forecasted to be 3 above on Sunday. Should be a fun game to watch. Kind of like the old Vince Lombardi era.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow, I feel better now. The older I get the more I hate the cold weather. I don't mind you hardwater guys getting your chance but -20 is ridiculous. Don't care if I never see that again.

MC


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

should be good ice mid-week or weekend watching the forecast.fished sat. and the surface temp was up to 42 believe it or not. no good for fishing-high water,really dirty.let's hope for the cold!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Talked to my gramps last night who lives on the lake and he said that the GR still had no ice along with Long Channel and Barnes Landing, which both have small feeder creeks going into them, water is still chocolate milk in all these areas.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I was talking next week,sorry for not clarifying that.anyhow, hope the cold stays this time.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

"9:45 AM - THE LAKE FROZE OVERNIGHT. THIS PROMISES TO BE GOOD QUALITY ICE BY THE WEEKEND." a report from indianlake.com, cant wait to get on that ice late this weekend


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Go Figure, was just told that we are getting absolutely swamped with overtime starting this weekend......................never fails.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

WalIkng said:


> "9:45 AM - THE LAKE FROZE OVERNIGHT. THIS PROMISES TO BE GOOD QUALITY ICE BY THE WEEKEND." a report from indianlake.com, cant wait to get on that ice late this weekend


Does sound like we will be able to get back at-it, temps for Sat&Sun. are forcast for 10 to 15 for a high and lows in the single digits.

Just be Smart when you take that first step !!

P.S. was in Mikes Bait& Tackle the last time we had ice at IL, and there was a couple of guys talking about fishing on a 1 1/2 inches of ice. Told them they was looking for a cold bath.

BE SMART OUT THERE !!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

my dad told me there was only about a 1/2" of ice behind cranberrys last night and the lake is an absolute mud hole which is making it hard for the water to freeze cause it's stayin pretty warm do the mudd.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I believe the forcast has 20-25 mph winds in it for Saturday. I don't think you'll have safe ice this weekend, but maybe next weekend if it stays cold.

CG


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

there will be a few brave souls out there saturday, sunday will be better but still shaky if your not really familliar with the lake. I've got to work Saturday and i'm not too crazy about the temp change for sunday with a high of 10-15. thats that kind of weather that gives em lok-jaw anyway


----------



## Angler_Wanna_Be (Jul 4, 2007)

would the spillway still be fishable, even if the lake is frozen? I'm commin' from SE columbus, and would rather not make that drive just go find it is all iced over at the dam....

Thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

lake is not frozen 90% open. some Channels with no ice some not even 1" will take couple days if wind stops. Moundwood wide open today no bites,spillway has flow but not heavy. Some fish possible still.


----------

